# yamaha RX-V2700 set up making me crazy



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

:mooooh:calling all brainiacs.
I am trying (somewhat fruitlessly) to set up my Yam rx-V2700. Monitor is hooked up to HDMI output, Cable box is hooked into HDMI. And when I try to use the remote to turn the receiver on and off, as well as enter the graphic user interface set up screen. It does not commnicate with the receiver. I chaged the batteries twice. Am I missing something really silly?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

There's probably a button on the remote labelled 'AMP' , I'm guessing the remote is in TV or DVD mode. Its caught me a few times with Yamaha AVRs.


edit: I googled your remote, try the red button below the LCD display.


Hakka.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

hakka, hi, follow this link to find a pic of the remote. On the right ride, you can choose amp, source, or TV.







. I definately have it on the amp. Is this what you mean? Thanks for your help. I am going nuts with this!


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I edited my reply as you posted yours. Yep thats what I was talking about.

Hmm. Maybe a faulty remote?? Does the transmit indicator light up on the remote??

Hakka.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

excellent idea. I will look around and see what I can find. Thanks!
Judy


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I keep editing as you post, I see there is a transmit indicator on the remote, does this light up??

Hakka.


----------

